# Hello y'all! I have a request...



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I watched this video last night and was both amazed and angered by the deceit our media feeds us. My request is that all of you would take the time to at least watch this video. I am not saying that you have to agree with it but please just take the time to watch it.


----------



## firebob (Apr 21, 2020)

I watched that last night.  I have a lot I want to respond with on a few different subjects that were brought up.

I think you need to look up Dr. Rashid before put to much thought into what he said.


----------



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 21, 2020)

firebob said:


> I watched that last night.  I have a lot I want to respond with on a few different subjects that were brought up.
> 
> I think you need to look up Dr. Rashid before put to much thought into what he said.


What exactly would I be looking for? Are you referencing the reprimand he received 13 years ago?


----------



## firebob (Apr 21, 2020)

I did see that, but I was also looking at his YouTube channel.  I was looking back at some of his videos that are over 60 days old.  It clearly shows his views and the view point he comes from.


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for posting this. I hope everyone gives it the time to watch.
It validates my root suspicions I've had about this all along.


----------



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Thank you for posting this. I hope everyone gives it the time to watch.
> It validates my root suspicions I've had about this all along.


You are more than welcome! I hope the same. I have been asking people to spread it as much as they can. With all the censorship YouTube puts on stuff that goes against "their" agenda, it's hard telling if and when they will take it off.


----------



## MoreAU (Apr 22, 2020)

I know the "mainstream media" does not give all the facts. I absolutely believe that they don't bring many things to light. But Buttar really expects me to believe that the US paid China to develop Covid-19? Even better, when they did and the virus gets out of the lab, the mainstream media buries it? That story is a reporters dream! But it gets worse! When our Commander-In-Chief loudly & brazenly blames China for it _THEY _don't speak up and let _that _cat out of the bag? Or should I think that they did and the mainstream media buried it yet again? 

No, this just doesn't make any sense at all. When you analyze the actions & motives, Buttar's entire premise doesn't hold water.

This is the same kind of propaganda that has my sister thinking she can cure a severe case of lyme disease with a couple herbs as she gets worse and wastes away. Before I get flamed on that I would like to state that I know that vitamins, minerals, and herbs can cure a lot of ails! It just cannot cure all of them. It's just that this sort of propaganda has the anti-vaxxers thinking polio wasn't real, so now this fake disease is starting to make a comeback. It makes me scream!

As for the reprimand this good doctor received in 2010 for his 2007 actions. That was for the death of 3 people with cancer that were "treated" with his chelation therapy. The chelation therapy was deemed an “ineffectual therapy” that had not been approved OR EVEN TESTED for fighting cancer. Now, thirteen years later that is still true! Chelation therapy has only successfully treated heavy metal poisoning, but Doctor Buttar will continue to push it to cure everything, and desperate people will grab hold of it. I guess shark cartilage has fallen out of favor.

My bottom-line takeaway from the above video and a few hours of research is that this doctor thinks he knows better than anyone and everyone on what works and what doesn't.... and he is willing to risk *your *life on it. 

My apologies if I offended anyone, that was not my intent. My intent was to get you think about what Doctor Buttar said in his video on your own. Research it. Research him. Don't let Doctor Buttar, the liberal media, the alt-right media, me, or anyone else tell you what to think. You know what I think about this and why, But *PLEASE*, do your own research and come to your own conclusions. 

I'll get off my soapbox now. Thanks for listening!


----------



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 22, 2020)

MoreAU said:


> I know the "mainstream media" does not give all the facts. I absolutely believe that they don't bring many things to light. But Buttar really expects me to believe that the US paid China to develop Covid-19? Even better, when they did and the virus gets out of the lab, the mainstream media buries it? That story is a reporters dream! But it gets worse! When our Commander-In-Chief loudly & brazenly blames China for it _THEY _don't speak up and let _that _cat out of the bag? Or should I think that they did and the mainstream media buried it yet again?
> 
> No, this just doesn't make any sense at all. When you analyze the actions & motives, Buttar's entire premise doesn't hold water.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with you when it comes to doing your own research. And you did not offend me in any way. As I stated above, I only wanted people to watch it. Whether you agree or not is your own descision. And I respect that. Personally, I do believe that a lot of what Dr. Buttar says is true. I would not have shared the video otherwise. But we all need to draw our own conclusions based on the evidence we can find.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 22, 2020)

Another doctor weighs in and many, many other people who have exposed the "hot bed" centers of Corona where reportedly there are LINES of people and the hospitals are overwhelmed.....but there are no lines, nor people and the nurses and ambulance drivers are sitting idle playing on their cell phones.  

You  can choose to accept blindly what they tell you or you can look a little deeper.  






From the horse's mouth....






I'd have more to post but the videos that showed the truth about there being no ground zero corona problem in NYC were removed from YT.    Gee, I wonder why YT would remove a video that had no violence, no bad language, nothing that could possibly violate or offend another person....just an exposition of the truth, filmed by people actually there and with guts enough to post that the emperor is indeed naked?


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 22, 2020)

And let me make a prediction....this thread will be removed in short order.   Truth is not palatable food for the masses that love being deceived.


----------



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank for helping spread the word!


----------



## firebob (Apr 22, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> And let me make a prediction....this thread will be removed in short order.   Truth is not palatable food for the masses that love being deceived.


That was why I made my responce as light as I could, but yes your right it will not be long.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 23, 2020)

Don't know if we are allowed to bump, my friend.


----------



## guardianoftheherd (Apr 23, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Don't know if we are allowed to bump, my friend.


Oh seriously? I had no idea.Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's a couple of docs breaking it down for us.....real information, not fake news.


----------



## Beekissed (May 12, 2020)

Here's some food for thought:






						Why Are Nurses and Healthcare Workers Across the U.S. Refusing Mandatory Flu Vaccines? - Vaccine Impact
					

In this investigative report by Claire Dwoskin, the founder of the Childrens Medical Safety Research Institute, we learn what the true motivations are behind hospital policies that mandate the annual flu shot for healthcare workers. As nurses who have lost their jobs for refusing the flu vaccine...




					vaccineimpact.com


----------

